# Who Says We Can't Learn From The South?



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

A certain southern gentleman just taught me a lot! Here is a fun place he showed me. Knock yourself crazy! link

-----Added 1/31/2009 at 02:18:05 EST-----

Right now I'm not happy with Macbook! It's not letting me have these cool free screen savers!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you find that from one of the ads at the top of the smilie page? If so, know that "management is not responsible for the content of those ads." Caveat emptor.... or at least "browser" emptor.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Did you find that from one of the ads at the top of the smilie page? If so, know that "management is not responsible for the content of those ads." Caveat emptor.... or at least "browser" emptor.



I don't think it's bad. It just a bunch of fish and outer space and cars etc in 3D, but I'll get rid of the link if it's a no no!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Did you find that from one of the ads at the top of the smilie page? If so, know that "management is not responsible for the content of those ads." Caveat emptor.... or at least "browser" emptor.
> ...



It's not necessarily a no no. It just that the ads are there because the web host puts them there, not me. Therefore, I can't vouch for them. Webs.com seems pretty reputable to me, or I wouldn't have chosen them to host the smilies page. I'm just saying that I can't vouch for all the ads. Take them with a grain of salt, just as you would from any site you visit. In other words,, I don't want anyone blaming me if their computer catches a virus or gets jammed up with spyware because of one of those ads.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok, it's fixed! They'll never know who I'm talking about!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## JohnGill (Jan 31, 2009)

sjonee said:


> A certain southern gentleman just taught me a lot! Here is a fun place he showed me. Knock yourself crazy! link
> 
> -----Added 1/31/2009 at 02:18:05 EST-----
> 
> *Right now I'm not happy with Macbook! It's not letting me have these cool free screen savers!*



These only run on Windows or Darwine for Mac. Try here for the Mac: Free Macintosh OS 9, OS X, Universal Screensavers. Holidays, Celebrities, Cinema, Scenery and More.

http://www.macscreensavers.com/

http://www.pure-mac.com/screensaver.html#afterdarkx

http://iscreensaver.com/

http://mac.sofotex.com/Screen_Savers/3_D_Screen_Savers/

One of my favorites is the Electric Sheep Screensaver.

Sound Stream is another decent screensaver. And this one is "different" http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/3ddesktopzombiesscreensaver.html


----------

